# Gracie Carvalho at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City, 10.11.2015 (7x)



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2015)

Äußert Sehenswert! :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (20 Nov. 2015)

eine tolle frau. danke.


----------

